# Oh no...look at this



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Well, If I was rich I would probably buy it just to have a back up parts car. But, regardless it sucks to see such a nice car destroyed. Not worth fixing IMO, becasue it would never be the same: Check it out... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1858929196


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

shit if i had the cash i would pick it up...

i could fix it for a couple of grand.....
i would be able to drive it when i am 50


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

Not so fast on fixing for a couple of grand. Have you priced those wheels, I have and they cost BIG bucks; $575 a piece to be exact. With a 10% discount you might get them for $520. The reason I know this is, I got one that needs repairing of replacing and I just priced them. The reason why is a long story but I am trying to get the road contractor to pay for the new tire which also cost big bucks, getting the wheel fixed or replaced and an alignment. Hopefully next time they cut a section out of the road they will fill it better or cover it with steel plates before someone like me hits it at 6:00am in the dark. I am one unhappy camper!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, that poor spec-v


----------



## Gforce (Sep 24, 2002)

*spec v*

I wouldn't buy the whole thing...only the engine that I am interested in.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thats so sad


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

a guy on b15sentra.net bought it and is getting it fixed. He'll have a Spec for around 10 grand, not bad if you ask me


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

id buy the engine and the rims lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

I wouldn't want a car with a salvage (or rebuilt when completed) title because it kills the resell value.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, the value is almost worthless as it is. If anyone were to buy it, I'm sure they would fix it up and keep it for themselves. Buying it, rebuilding it, and selling it with a bad title is almost pointless.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I cant wait till i move back to cali. The first thing im going to do is get me a se-r spec v motor and put in my B13. This car is a good canadate for my B13
______________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and how exactly do you plan on connecting the QR25DE engine to the drivetrain of your b13. No Tranny will fit the QR25 *AND* a B13 Sentra.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Im going to rip out the whole thing and put it all in my car. Any thing is posible and i like all types of chalenges Thats why i am a U.S. Marine.

__________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, hope you got like $15-20,000


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

get that and a used say 2000 b15 xe...after that- no holding me back...well, lack of money would be one thing that'd hold me back.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

look for a used XE-R, they're more powerful


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *look for a used XE-R, they're more powerful *


Well you don't say! I know just the guy with one!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I knew a guy once with a Sentra XE-"R".... I think he was trying to be funny or something. Oh how the time has passed.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *I knew a guy once with a Sentra XE-"R".... I think he was trying to be funny or something. Oh how the time has passed.  *



*user StreetRacer on b15sentra.net Boy, is he an idiot!*


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Seva said:


> *user StreetRacer on b15sentra.net Boy, is he an idiot! *


HAHA, can't say I know of this person. But I'll look out for him. The one I'm referring to is a guy I used to know here in Tucson. Nice guy, just kinda got carried away with the whole "I want to be/have an SE-R" thing. At least XE-R isn't as bad as some of the variations of lettering I've come across on a Nissan. (i.e. SE-X... please  ). LOL


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *HAHA, can't say I know of this person. But I'll look out for him. The one I'm referring to is a guy I used to know here in Tucson. Nice guy, just kinda got carried away with the whole "I want to be/have an SE-R" thing. At least XE-R isn't as bad as some of the variations of lettering I've come across on a Nissan. (i.e. SE-X... please  ). LOL *


it's kinda funny. his signature lists TYPE-R stickers are as one of the mods and most of the time he posts there's like 4-5 people that tell him he's an idiot! and yet he doesn't give up!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Seva said:


> *user StreetRacer on b15sentra.net Boy, is he an idiot! *


haha, I remember him. I think we scarred him off. He said he used to be a tech at Nissan but he would always ask us stupid stuff. He is better than "I AM QUANTUM" quantum said he had 14.2 on his car (I can't remember if he had an SR20 or a GA16 but his only mods were a cheap intake filter and a tightened throttle cable . 
I think it was 14.2 @ 86 MPH. Those # don't even match up. It's like saying you got 11.0 @ 25MPH


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *haha, I remember him. I think we scarred him off. He said he used to be a tech at Nissan but he would always ask us stupid stuff. He is better than "I AM QUANTUM" quantum said he had 14.2 on his car (I can't remember if he had an SR20 or a GA16 but his only mods were a cheap intake filter and a tightened throttle cable .
> I think it was 14.2 @ 86 MPH. Those # don't even match up. It's like saying you got 11.0 @ 25MPH  *


LOL!!!! OMG! As good as a kid i knew with an auto z24- said he did 168mph!!! with only naws...which he didn't even have


----------

